

What Alcohol Actually Does to Your Brain and Body - IgorPartola
http://lifehacker.com/5684996/what-alcohol-actually-does-to-your-brain-and-body?skyline=true&s=i

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1887306>

With 44 comments and from just 21 hours ago.

------
epo
Erm, this one is still on page 2.

